# Coffee Shop Consignment



## eddiesimages (Dec 23, 2008)

I spoke to a local coffee shop about selling some photos on consignment. I have (2) 8x10 photos that are matted and framed to size 11x14. I have about $30 invested in each photo. What is a fair price to ask?

Also, should I have some kind of written agreement with the coffee shop, stating the asking price, how long they will keep the prints, their % of the sale etc? This is my first time selling prints like this, just looking for any advice.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 23, 2008)

flyinsalt said:


> I spoke to a local coffee shop about selling some photos on consignment. I have (2) 8x10 photos that are matted and framed to size 11x14. I have about $30 invested in each photo. What is a fair price to ask?
> 
> Also, should I have some kind of written agreement with the coffee shop, stating the asking price, how long they will keep the prints, their % of the sale etc? This is my first time selling prints like this, just looking for any advice.



As a coffee shop owner, best bet is to have an agreement in writing. That will cover you and the owner of the shop in case of a misunderstanding.

As for a fair price, you are the one who can establish that, taking in consideration the amount of work and material you put into each picture/photo. I have had local photographers asking for $295.00 a picture, but they were done in Plexi-Mount and 16x20. 

Keep in mind that the coffee shop will charge you anywhere between 25% and 40% per picture sold, as commission.

Let me know if you have other questions...


----------

